# Steam Spiele starten nicht.



## leimi360 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft. Verbaut ist ein i7 950 mit einer R9 270. Hab dann Windows 8, Steam und WRC 4 insalliert. Das Problem ist das Spiel startet nicht. Es erscheint daraufhin nur das Fenster, Spiel wird gestartet, dann schließt sich sich dieses und mehr passiert nicht. Hab jetzt Windows 7 installiert, gleiches Problem. Habe auch schon den AppCache gelöscht und den Steam Clienten neu instaliert, aber es hilft nicht. 

Was kann ich noch tun? Wie gesagt der PC ist leer. Bis auf Catalyt, Chrome, Steam und WRC 4 ist nichts installiert.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

Bei mir versucht Steam immer DirectX zu installieren, und Gothic 4 Arcania wollte gar nicht starten.

 Du bist nicht der Einzige mit Steam Ärger


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2014)

Geh mal in den Spielordner und versuche die Exe direkt zu starten. Bei GameDevTycoon habe ich immer das Problem, dass das Spiel beim starten über Steam nur einen weißen Bildschirm anzeigt. Beim direkten Start funktioniert es.


----------



## leimi360 (1. Februar 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Geh mal in den Spielordner und versuche die Exe direkt zu starten. Bei GameDevTycoon habe ich immer das Problem, dass das Spiel beim starten über Steam nur einen weißen Bildschirm anzeigt. Beim direkten Start funktioniert es.


 
Ok, wenn ich das mache bekomme ich die Meldung : Das diese Datei fehltX3DAudio1_7.dll und ich das Programm neu installieren muss, was ich ja bereits gemacht hab.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht gehört die DLL nicht zum Programm sondern zu DirectX oder dem Audiotreiber. Vielleicht mal nach der Datei googeln.


----------



## leimi360 (1. Februar 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Geh mal in den Spielordner und versuche die Exe direkt zu starten. Bei GameDevTycoon habe ich immer das Problem, dass das Spiel beim starten über Steam nur einen weißen Bildschirm anzeigt. Beim direkten Start funktioniert es.


 
Danke habs durch deinen Tipp hinbekommen, so bin ich auf die Fehlermeldung gestoßen und musste nur eine DLL hinzufügen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2014)

Ist doch immer schön wenn man helfen kann.


----------



## Hänschen (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe herausgefunden warum die wiederhergestellten (von der externen Festplatte) Steam-Spiele Fehler beim Installieren haben: mein Bitdefender Antivirus-Programm hat die Installation gestört (und das war reproduzierbar).

 Nach Deinstallation des AV-Programms ging die Installation wunderbar.


----------

